# 2nd UDS build - Doing it right this time



## deano (Jun 20, 2016)

Starting a new UDS for the summer and looking for a little help this time!
Already done the burn out and going to wire wheel it but looking to do a better job of painting it this time as the last one rusted badly since I took so long to get round to painting it!
Was looking for advice on where people get their high temp paint in the UK? Also whether it is worth taking the time to put a primer on 1st or just slap on the high temp paint?
For the inside last time I hit it with a good coating of canola oil and seasoned it but still ended up with rust (this could be due to not enough tlc) but just looking if anybody has any success with any other method for the inside?
[ATTACHMENT=2854]image.jpeg (1,877k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
Paint came off pretty good so the plan is ball valves and 1 pipe nipple, 3 grates for 2 cooking levels and 1 for water pan/heat deflector, wheels on the bottom for easy movement and 2 vents in the lid. Not sure what to do with the vents yet as finding a decent damper was a bit of a chore if I recall on my last build so any ideas on suppliers for damper, high heat paint, wheels grates or any other gadgets are much appreciated. I'm aware there are plenty of builds already on the forum to take inspiration from but the ease of acquiring materials in the states compared to the UK is vastly different.
Will keep you guys updated throughout the build and anybody's 2 cents is more than welcome to do this thing right this timeThumbs Up


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Deano.  I have not read all of your post.  If you have done the burn out; time is ticking!  When you heat metal it increases the rusting process.  I'll bet you already can see some surface rust on the outside.  You can buy high temp paint at most DIY stores.  Don't go cheap stuff on the paint.  It will cost you in the long run.  Here is what I would do:  build a SMALL fire in the barrel.  WARM the metal.  Dump the fire.  While the barrel is WARM  I mean you can handle it with bare hands but you don't want to hold it forever) start your first coat of paint.  I would do 3-4 coats.  The inside rusted surprises me unless you left it out in the weather.  No matter what you do if you leave a smoker ( UDS) uncovered and open to the elements IT WILL RUST.  Even the expensive smokers with coatings need some protection.  Get 'er done Dean!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Danny I'll get on it tomorrow. I ordered some high temp paint that had good reviews off amazon so I'll give it a base coat all over to stop it rusting before I start dressing it up a bit. What do you recommend for the inside to stop the rust before it starts? Just go with the rubdown of oil and a half basket of charcoal? It was left out to the elements before, I lived in a flat at the time with no garden and was keeping the drum at my aunts house so was often a rush job to clean it down and give it a bit TLC so that's probably what caused the rust.


----------



## deano (Jun 28, 2016)

IMG_0366.JPG



__ deano
__ Jun 28, 2016


















IMG_0367.JPG



__ deano
__ Jun 28, 2016


















IMG_0368.JPG



__ deano
__ Jun 28, 2016






Finally got it all wire brushed and painted, looking not too shabby. Bought a small BBQ from Tesco for £10 so I could rob the 2 vents and handle from it. Still need to drill holes for all the vents, grates etc and got a couple wheels on the way aswell, still have some paint left so will probably touch up any bits I mess up while drilling. For the intake at the bottom I was trying to find a sliding vent like on the komodo joe/Big poppa kits but not sure if anyone has had any luck with using this on a UDS or had any joy finding 1 either!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 2, 2016)

Looking good Dean.  Keep that paint touched up.  Heated metal, left untreated ( bare metal ) will rust over night if exposed to the elements.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## timberjet (Jul 2, 2016)

The ball valve is the way to go. Have had mine for 5 years now and no problems.


----------

